# خمسة رموز للروح القدس



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2010)

خمسة رموز للروح القدس

 لقداســــه البــابـــا​
نذكر في هذا المقال خمسة رموز إلى الروح القدس وهي:

1- الحمامة،

2- الماء،

3- النار،

4- الزيت،

5- الريح العاصف.

وسنحاول أن نتناول كل رمز منها بشئ من الإيجاز، حسب شرح الكتاب المقدس: 


يتبع

​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2010)

*

1-الحمامة من رموز الروح القدس



وقد ورد هذا الأمر في قصة عماد السيد المسيح له المجد، إذ قيل عن يوحنا المعمدان إنه " رأي روح الله نازلاً مثل حمامة وآتياً عايه" (مت 3: 16). وفي إنجيل مارمرقس " رأي السموات قد انشقت، والروح مثل حمامة نازلاً عليه" ( مر1: 10). " ونزل علية الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة" (لو3: 22).

ولذلك فالكنيسة أو النفس البشرية الممتلئة من الروح القدس، شبهت بحمامة Pigeon.

وهذا واضح جداً في سفر النشيد، إذ يقول الرب لهذه النفس للكنيسة "يا حمامتى، يا كاملتى" (نش5: 2) (نش6: 9). وأيضاً "عيناك حمامتان" (نش1: 15). ولعله يعنى النظرة البسيطة البريئة الروحية التى قال عنها الرب في العظة على الجبل " إن كانت عينيك بسيطة، فجسدك كله نيراً" (مت5: 22). وما هو أعظم مثل لهذه البساطة والبراءة؟ يقول:

" كونوا بسطاء كالحمام" (مت10: 16).

وهذه صفة الناس الروحيين، الذين يعمل الروح فيهم، يعطيهم صفة الحمامة التى ترمز إلى الروح. هديل الحمام يرمز إلى تسبيح الروح لعل الحمام أيضاً يذكرنا بالوح في حمامة نوح التى أتت إليه ببشري السلام ممثلة في ورقة زيتون خضراء...؟ ورفرفة الحمامة بجناحيها يذكرنا بقصة الخليقة، وقد قيل في البدء " وروح الله يرفرف على وجة المياة" (تك1: 2) 




2-الماء من رموز الروح القدس



يرمز الماء إلى الروح في أنه سبب الحياة، أو لأنه غذاء ضرورى ولازم للحياة. وفي ذلك يقول المزمور الأول عن الإنسان البار إنه " يكون كشجرة مغروسة على مجارى المياة" 
(مز1: 3). وهذه المياة تعطيها الحياة. ولذلك أكمل قلئلاً " تعطى ثمرها في حينه وورقها لا ينتثر ". ولعل بنفس المعنى يقول في مزمورلا آخر " مجارى المياة تفرح مدينة الله "
(مز45: 4).



والله ذاته شبة نفسه ينبوع الماء الحى.

فقال في سفر ارمياء النبى " تركونى أنا ينبوع المياة الحية، لينقروا لأنفسهم آباراً، آباراً مشققة لا تضبط ماء" (أر2: 13)... حقاً إنه ينبوع الماء الحى، لأن منه ينبثق الروح القدس (يو15: 26).

وهذا الماء الحى ذكره السيد المسيح في حديثه مع المرأة السامرية، فقال:

" لو كنت تعلمين عطية الله، ومن الذى يقول أعطنى لاشرب، لطلبت أنت منه، فأعطاك ماء حياً" (يو4: 10). ثم قال " من يشرب من الماء الذى أعطيه أنا، فلن يعطش إلى الأبد. بل الماء الذى أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية" (يو4: 13، 14).



والرمز واضح جداً وصريح في قول الرب:

" من أمن بى كما قال الكتاب تجرى من بطنه أنهار ماء حى. قال هذا عن الروح الذى كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه. لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أعطى بعد " (يو7: 38، 39).

لهذا شبه الآباء الرسل بالأنهار، لأنهم كانوا يحملون للناس هذا الماء الحى، يهبونهم الروح القدس الذى يرويهم ويعذبهم، ويصير فيها ينبوعاً لحياة أبدية وهكذا قيل عنهم لما هاجمهم اليهود والرمان، فصرخوا بسببهم إلى الله... قيل عنهم " رفعت الأنهار يارب، رفعت الأنهار صوتها. ترفع الأنهار صوتها من صوت مياة كثيرة" (مز92).



ولعل رمز الماء إلى الروح القدس، يظهر واضحاً في المعمودية، حيث نولد من الماء والروح" (يو3: 5).

يحل الروح القدس في الماء، فلا يصير بعد ماء حياً، يمكن أن يولد الإنسان منه ميلاداً ثانياً، وينال منه غسل " حميم " الميلاد الثاني (تى3: 5). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). وينال منه الإنان التطهير والتقديس، كما قال الرسول " لكن اغتسلتم، بل تقدستهم بل تبررتم، باسم يسوع وبروح إلهنا" (1كو6: 11). وعن هذا قال الرب في سفر حزقيال للخاطئة أورشليم " حممتك بالماء، وغسلت عنك دماءك، ومسحتك بالزيت" ( مز16: 9). عبارة حممتك بالماء ترمز إلى عمل الروح في المعمودية، ومسحتك بالزيت ترمز إلى المسحة المقدسة بزيت الزيتون.



ما أكثر ما ورد في الكتاب عن الماء الحى. يمكن أن تتبعه. اقرأ مقالنا عن الماء في كتاب (خميس العهد) ضمن مجموعة كتب اسبوع الآلام..




3-الزيت من رموز الروح القدس



واضح رمز الزيت إلى الروح القدس، من سر المسحة المقدسة، أو سر الميرون.

بالمسحة المقدسة كان الأنبياء قديماً يمسحون الكهنة والملوك والأنبياء، فيحل عليهم روح الرب، ويعطيهم الروح مواهب. وقد أمر الرب موسى النبى أن يصنع زيت أو دهن المسحة هذه، من زيت الزيتون النقي ومجموعة من الأطياب (حز30: 22 24 ). وقال له " وتصنعه دهناً مقدساً للمسحة... وتمسح به خيمة الاحتماع وتابوت الشهادة، والمائدة كل آنيتها، والمنارة وآنيتها،

 -
 من اليمين لليسار: زيت الغاليلاون، زيت الميرون، الزيت البسيطومذبح المحرقة... وتقدسها فتكون قدس أقداس. كل من يمسها يكون مقدساً" (خر30: 25 29).


وكما كان يتقدس بهذه امسحة بيت الرب وكل مذابحه وأوانيه هكذا كان يتقدس به الكهنة أيضاً.

وفي هذا قال الرب لموسى " وتمسح هرون وبنيه لكهنوا لي " " يكون لي هذا دهناً مقدساً للمسحة في أجيالكم" (خر30: 30، 31). وكرر الرب هذا الأمر مرة أخرى لموسى النبى، في نفس سفر الخروج فقال " وتأخذ دهن المسحة، وتمسح المسكن وكل ما فيه وتقدسه وكل آنيته ليكون مقدساً وتمسح مذبح المحرقة وكل آنيته، وتقدس المذبح ليكون قدس أقداس... وتقدم هرون وبنيه إلى باب خيمة الاجتماع، وتغسلهم بماء. وتلبس هرون الثياب المقدسة، وتمسحه وتقدسه ليكهن لى" (خر40: 9، 13 ). " وتقدم بينه، وتلبسهم أقمصة، وتمسحهم كما مسحت أباهم ليكهنوا لي ويكون ذلك لتصير لهم مسحتهم كهنوتاً أبدياً في أجيالهم" (خر40: 14، 15). وفعل موسى كما أمره الرب (لا8: 4) وصب من دهن المسحه لى رأس هرون لمسحه وتقديسه ( لا8: 12) وكان قد مسح المسكن والمذابح من قبل وبعد هرون مسح بنيه.


أي زيت هذا؟ وأى دهن هذا؟ الذى كل ما يمسح به يتقدس... ومن يمسح به تصير له لمسحه كهنوتاً أبدياً.



في مسح شاول قيل " فأخذ صموئيل قنينة الدهن، وصب على رأسه، وقبله. وقال: أليس لأن الرب مسحك على ميراثه رئيساً" (1صم10: 1) وحدث أن الله أعطاه قلباً آخر وحدثت آيات في ذلك اليوم. وحل عليه روح الرب فتنبا، حتى قيل: أشاول أيضاً من الأنبياء" (1صم10: 9 11).



فكان مع المسحه المقدسة حلول روح الرب على هذا الممسوح، مع موهبة من الروح القدس هي نوهبة النبوءة.

وعن مسحة داود، قيل " فأخذ صموئيل قرن الدهن، ومسحه في وسط اخوته. وحل روح الرب على داود في ذلك اليوم فصاعداً" (1صم16: 13).. نفس الأمر: حلول روح الرب مع مسحة الزيت. ووهب الله داود موهبه تهدئة شاول من الروح الردئ، بعد أن فارقة روح الرب (1صم16:: 14، 22).






نسمع بعد ذلك عن ايليا النبى، وكيف مسح ملكين ونبياً هو أليشع.

إذ قال له الرب: امسح حزائيل ملكاً على آرام، وَامْسَحْ يَاهُوَ بْنَ نِمْشِي مَلِكًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَامْسَحْ أَلِيشَعَ بْنَ شَافَاطَ مِنْ آبَلَ مَحُولَةَ نَبِيًّا عِوَضًا عَنْكَ" (سفر الملوك الأول 19: 15، 16).

وبالمسحة كان يحل روح الله...




والذين يمسحون كانوا يسمون مسحاء الرب. ولذلك قال داود عن شاول الملك لما حرضه رجاله على قتله " حاشا لى من قبل الرب أن أعمل هذا الأمر بسيدي مسيح الرب، فأمد يدي إليه! لأنه مسيح الرب هو" (1صم24: 6). وعن هؤلاء الممسوحين قال الرب " لا تمسوا مسحائي" (مز105: 15).



وكانت الزيتونة ترمز إلى الكنيسة من حيث أنها مملوءة بهذا الزيت، وتعطية للناس .

بولس الرسول يقول عن كنيسة العهد القديم أنها الزيتونة الأصليه، وكنيسة العهد الجديد زيتونة برية قد طعمت فيها (رو11: 17، 24)... ولعله عن هذا قد تنبأ زكريا النبى فقال " ما هاتان الزيتونتان عن يمين المنارة وعن يسارها" (زك4: 11).



ولعلنا بعد هذا نتأمل أمراً هاماً وهو:

ما هو الزيت في مثل العذارى العشر؟

هل العزاري الجاهلات لم يكن معهن زيت في آنيتهن، اشارة إلى أنهن لم يحتفظين بعمل الروح القدس فيهن... هناك آراء اخرى ولكنى اميل إلى هذا الرأى، لأنه اقرب إلى الفهم اللاهوتى. 




4-النار من رموز الروح القدس



واضح في يوم البند كنسى أن حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ كألسنة كأنها من نار" (أع2: 3).

وحينئذ " امتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس، وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى، كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطلقوا" (أع2: 4). وليس هذا الأمر غريباً، فالكتاب يقول " إلهن آكله" (عب12: 29). " والله روح" (يو4: 24).


 يوم الخمسين، حلول الروح القدس، عيد البنديوقسطيونزول النار على الذبيحة، كان شاول اشارة إلى أن الله قد قبلها، كما حدث مع ذبيحة ايليا النبى التى أخزى بها أنبياء البعل وأنبياء السوارى. يقول الكتاب في ذلك: " فنزلت نار الرب، وأكلت المحرقة والحجرة" (1مل18: 38).

ونلاحظ أن النار كانت لا تفارق بيت الله اطلاقاً.

كانت النار دائمة على مذبح المحرقة، اشارة إلى قبول الله للذبائح " النار على المذبح تتقد عليه. لا تطفأ عليها الكاهن حطباً كل صباح. ويوقد عليها شحم ذبائح السلامة. نار دائمة تتقد على المذبح. لا تطفأ" (لا6: 12، 13).



وفي المجمرة ترمز النار إلى اللاهوت، والفحم إلى الناسوت. ولعل الجمرة التى أخذتها أحد السارافيم من على المذبح (اش6: 6، 7). وطهر بها شفتى اشعياء تحمل نفس الرمز



وكانت النار أيضاً في السراج.

هذه السرج كانت تملأ الزيتون النقي للضوء (خر27: 20) " يرتهبها هرون وبنوه من المساء إلى الصباح أمام الرب فريضة دهرية في أجيالهم" (خر27: 21). وهنا نجد الرمزين متحدين معاً: الزيت والنار، أمام الرب فريضة دهرية.



وفي الكنيسة حالياً الشموع إلى جوار السرج.

وفي الشموع أيضاً نجد الأمرين معاً: الزيت والنار. وكذلك القناديل: زيت ونار . ونفس هذا الأمر نكرره في الاحتفال بليلة أبو غلمسيس. سبعة قناديل، زيت ونار ...
 لو دخل الناس إلى عمق الطقس، لاستطاعوا أن يروا الحكمة فيه، والروح الذي وضع به.



ونفس القنديل، الزيت والنار، نجده في سر مسحة المرضى، الذي يعمل فيه الروح القدس.

تري ما هو الدروس الروحية واللاهوتية التى تأخذها باستمرار من الزيت والنار، سواء في الشموع أو في السراج أو في القناديل، في طقس الكنيسة المقدس؟

ليتنا ندخل هذه المعنى إلى عقول أولادنا من سن طفولتهم، حتى لا يكتفوا بالشكل دون الجوهر، في كل ما يرونه في الكنيسة.



كلمة سرج هي جمع سراج. والمزمور يقول:

" سراج لرجلي كلامك ونور لسبيلى" (مز9: 1).

فهل نتذكر هذا أثناء قراءة أو سماع الكتاب المقدس... فالكتاب هو ما كتبه رجال الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس (2بط 1: 21)
والروح القدس الناطق في الأنبياء. لذلك نتذكر السراج والنور وما في السراج من زيت ونار، وكل ما في ذلك من رموز الروح القدس. ويدعونا الرسول أن نكون " حارين في الروح" (رو12: 11)، ليذكرنا بنار الروح القدس في القلب [ أنظر فصل: الروح الناري ].



5-الريح من رموز الروح القدس



في الواقع أن الكلمة اليونانية " ابنفما " تعنى الريح والروح في نفس الوقت...


 ريح، هواءفنقول: " الريح تهب حيث تشاء " أو " الروح يهب حيث يشاء" (يو3: 8).



ومع ذلك نرى حلول الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين، قيل في مقدمته " وصار بغتة من السماء من السماء صوت كما من ريح عاصفة، وملأ كل البيت... وظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كأنها من نار، واستقرت على كل واحد منهم. وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس" (أع2: 2 4).



ومن الأمثلة المواضحة آحياء العظام في سفر حزقيال إذ " قال السيد الرب لهم يا روح من الرياح الأربع، وهب على هؤلاء القتلى فيحيوا.. فدخل فيهم روح" (حز37 : 9، 10). ونلاحظ أن السيد المسيح منح الروح القدس للتلاميذ في سلطان الكهنوت، بأن نفخ في وجوههم وقال " اقبلوا الروح القدس" (يو20: 22). وهذه النفخة هي ريح. وهذا ما نفعله أثناء رسامة الكاهن. ينفخ الأسقف في فمه ويقول له اقبل الروح القدس.. وهو يردد ما قيل في المزمور " فتحت فمي واقتبلت لي روحاً" (مز119). 

يتبع
​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2010)

*

1-الحمامة من رموز الروح القدس



وقد ورد هذا الأمر في قصة عماد السيد المسيح له المجد، إذ قيل عن يوحنا المعمدان إنه " رأي روح الله نازلاً مثل حمامة وآتياً عايه" (مت 3: 16). وفي إنجيل مارمرقس " رأي السموات قد انشقت، والروح مثل حمامة نازلاً عليه" ( مر1: 10). " ونزل علية الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة" (لو3: 22).

ولذلك فالكنيسة أو النفس البشرية الممتلئة من الروح القدس، شبهت بحمامة Pigeon.

وهذا واضح جداً في سفر النشيد، إذ يقول الرب لهذه النفس للكنيسة "يا حمامتى، يا كاملتى" (نش5: 2) (نش6: 9). وأيضاً "عيناك حمامتان" (نش1: 15). ولعله يعنى النظرة البسيطة البريئة الروحية التى قال عنها الرب في العظة على الجبل " إن كانت عينيك بسيطة، فجسدك كله نيراً" (مت5: 22). وما هو أعظم مثل لهذه البساطة والبراءة؟ يقول:

" كونوا بسطاء كالحمام" (مت10: 16).

وهذه صفة الناس الروحيين، الذين يعمل الروح فيهم، يعطيهم صفة الحمامة التى ترمز إلى الروح. هديل الحمام يرمز إلى تسبيح الروح لعل الحمام أيضاً يذكرنا بالوح في حمامة نوح التى أتت إليه ببشري السلام ممثلة في ورقة زيتون خضراء...؟ ورفرفة الحمامة بجناحيها يذكرنا بقصة الخليقة، وقد قيل في البدء " وروح الله يرفرف على وجة المياة" (تك1: 2) 




2-الماء من رموز الروح القدس



يرمز الماء إلى الروح في أنه سبب الحياة، أو لأنه غذاء ضرورى ولازم للحياة. وفي ذلك يقول المزمور الأول عن الإنسان البار إنه " يكون كشجرة مغروسة على مجارى المياة" 
(مز1: 3). وهذه المياة تعطيها الحياة. ولذلك أكمل قلئلاً " تعطى ثمرها في حينه وورقها لا ينتثر ". ولعل بنفس المعنى يقول في مزمورلا آخر " مجارى المياة تفرح مدينة الله "
(مز45: 4).



والله ذاته شبة نفسه ينبوع الماء الحى.

فقال في سفر ارمياء النبى " تركونى أنا ينبوع المياة الحية، لينقروا لأنفسهم آباراً، آباراً مشققة لا تضبط ماء" (أر2: 13)... حقاً إنه ينبوع الماء الحى، لأن منه ينبثق الروح القدس (يو15: 26).

وهذا الماء الحى ذكره السيد المسيح في حديثه مع المرأة السامرية، فقال:

" لو كنت تعلمين عطية الله، ومن الذى يقول أعطنى لاشرب، لطلبت أنت منه، فأعطاك ماء حياً" (يو4: 10). ثم قال " من يشرب من الماء الذى أعطيه أنا، فلن يعطش إلى الأبد. بل الماء الذى أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية" (يو4: 13، 14).



والرمز واضح جداً وصريح في قول الرب:

" من أمن بى كما قال الكتاب تجرى من بطنه أنهار ماء حى. قال هذا عن الروح الذى كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه. لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أعطى بعد " (يو7: 38، 39).

لهذا شبه الآباء الرسل بالأنهار، لأنهم كانوا يحملون للناس هذا الماء الحى، يهبونهم الروح القدس الذى يرويهم ويعذبهم، ويصير فيها ينبوعاً لحياة أبدية وهكذا قيل عنهم لما هاجمهم اليهود والرمان، فصرخوا بسببهم إلى الله... قيل عنهم " رفعت الأنهار يارب، رفعت الأنهار صوتها. ترفع الأنهار صوتها من صوت مياة كثيرة" (مز92).



ولعل رمز الماء إلى الروح القدس، يظهر واضحاً في المعمودية، حيث نولد من الماء والروح" (يو3: 5).

يحل الروح القدس في الماء، فلا يصير بعد ماء حياً، يمكن أن يولد الإنسان منه ميلاداً ثانياً، وينال منه غسل " حميم " الميلاد الثاني (تى3: 5). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). وينال منه الإنان التطهير والتقديس، كما قال الرسول " لكن اغتسلتم، بل تقدستهم بل تبررتم، باسم يسوع وبروح إلهنا" (1كو6: 11). وعن هذا قال الرب في سفر حزقيال للخاطئة أورشليم " حممتك بالماء، وغسلت عنك دماءك، ومسحتك بالزيت" ( مز16: 9). عبارة حممتك بالماء ترمز إلى عمل الروح في المعمودية، ومسحتك بالزيت ترمز إلى المسحة المقدسة بزيت الزيتون.



ما أكثر ما ورد في الكتاب عن الماء الحى. يمكن أن تتبعه. اقرأ مقالنا عن الماء في كتاب (خميس العهد) ضمن مجموعة كتب اسبوع الآلام..




3-الزيت من رموز الروح القدس



واضح رمز الزيت إلى الروح القدس، من سر المسحة المقدسة، أو سر الميرون.

بالمسحة المقدسة كان الأنبياء قديماً يمسحون الكهنة والملوك والأنبياء، فيحل عليهم روح الرب، ويعطيهم الروح مواهب. وقد أمر الرب موسى النبى أن يصنع زيت أو دهن المسحة هذه، من زيت الزيتون النقي ومجموعة من الأطياب (حز30: 22 24 ). وقال له " وتصنعه دهناً مقدساً للمسحة... وتمسح به خيمة الاحتماع وتابوت الشهادة، والمائدة كل آنيتها، والمنارة وآنيتها،

 -
 من اليمين لليسار: زيت الغاليلاون، زيت الميرون، الزيت البسيطومذبح المحرقة... وتقدسها فتكون قدس أقداس. كل من يمسها يكون مقدساً" (خر30: 25 29).


وكما كان يتقدس بهذه امسحة بيت الرب وكل مذابحه وأوانيه هكذا كان يتقدس به الكهنة أيضاً.

وفي هذا قال الرب لموسى " وتمسح هرون وبنيه لكهنوا لي " " يكون لي هذا دهناً مقدساً للمسحة في أجيالكم" (خر30: 30، 31). وكرر الرب هذا الأمر مرة أخرى لموسى النبى، في نفس سفر الخروج فقال " وتأخذ دهن المسحة، وتمسح المسكن وكل ما فيه وتقدسه وكل آنيته ليكون مقدساً وتمسح مذبح المحرقة وكل آنيته، وتقدس المذبح ليكون قدس أقداس... وتقدم هرون وبنيه إلى باب خيمة الاجتماع، وتغسلهم بماء. وتلبس هرون الثياب المقدسة، وتمسحه وتقدسه ليكهن لى" (خر40: 9، 13 ). " وتقدم بينه، وتلبسهم أقمصة، وتمسحهم كما مسحت أباهم ليكهنوا لي ويكون ذلك لتصير لهم مسحتهم كهنوتاً أبدياً في أجيالهم" (خر40: 14، 15). وفعل موسى كما أمره الرب (لا8: 4) وصب من دهن المسحه لى رأس هرون لمسحه وتقديسه ( لا8: 12) وكان قد مسح المسكن والمذابح من قبل وبعد هرون مسح بنيه.


أي زيت هذا؟ وأى دهن هذا؟ الذى كل ما يمسح به يتقدس... ومن يمسح به تصير له لمسحه كهنوتاً أبدياً.



في مسح شاول قيل " فأخذ صموئيل قنينة الدهن، وصب على رأسه، وقبله. وقال: أليس لأن الرب مسحك على ميراثه رئيساً" (1صم10: 1) وحدث أن الله أعطاه قلباً آخر وحدثت آيات في ذلك اليوم. وحل عليه روح الرب فتنبا، حتى قيل: أشاول أيضاً من الأنبياء" (1صم10: 9 11).



فكان مع المسحه المقدسة حلول روح الرب على هذا الممسوح، مع موهبة من الروح القدس هي نوهبة النبوءة.

وعن مسحة داود، قيل " فأخذ صموئيل قرن الدهن، ومسحه في وسط اخوته. وحل روح الرب على داود في ذلك اليوم فصاعداً" (1صم16: 13).. نفس الأمر: حلول روح الرب مع مسحة الزيت. ووهب الله داود موهبه تهدئة شاول من الروح الردئ، بعد أن فارقة روح الرب (1صم16:: 14، 22).






نسمع بعد ذلك عن ايليا النبى، وكيف مسح ملكين ونبياً هو أليشع.

إذ قال له الرب: امسح حزائيل ملكاً على آرام، وَامْسَحْ يَاهُوَ بْنَ نِمْشِي مَلِكًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَامْسَحْ أَلِيشَعَ بْنَ شَافَاطَ مِنْ آبَلَ مَحُولَةَ نَبِيًّا عِوَضًا عَنْكَ" (سفر الملوك الأول 19: 15، 16).

وبالمسحة كان يحل روح الله...




والذين يمسحون كانوا يسمون مسحاء الرب. ولذلك قال داود عن شاول الملك لما حرضه رجاله على قتله " حاشا لى من قبل الرب أن أعمل هذا الأمر بسيدي مسيح الرب، فأمد يدي إليه! لأنه مسيح الرب هو" (1صم24: 6). وعن هؤلاء الممسوحين قال الرب " لا تمسوا مسحائي" (مز105: 15).



وكانت الزيتونة ترمز إلى الكنيسة من حيث أنها مملوءة بهذا الزيت، وتعطية للناس .

بولس الرسول يقول عن كنيسة العهد القديم أنها الزيتونة الأصليه، وكنيسة العهد الجديد زيتونة برية قد طعمت فيها (رو11: 17، 24)... ولعله عن هذا قد تنبأ زكريا النبى فقال " ما هاتان الزيتونتان عن يمين المنارة وعن يسارها" (زك4: 11).



ولعلنا بعد هذا نتأمل أمراً هاماً وهو:

ما هو الزيت في مثل العذارى العشر؟

هل العزاري الجاهلات لم يكن معهن زيت في آنيتهن، اشارة إلى أنهن لم يحتفظين بعمل الروح القدس فيهن... هناك آراء اخرى ولكنى اميل إلى هذا الرأى، لأنه اقرب إلى الفهم اللاهوتى. 




4-النار من رموز الروح القدس



واضح في يوم البند كنسى أن حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ كألسنة كأنها من نار" (أع2: 3).

وحينئذ " امتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس، وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى، كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطلقوا" (أع2: 4). وليس هذا الأمر غريباً، فالكتاب يقول " إلهن آكله" (عب12: 29). " والله روح" (يو4: 24).


 يوم الخمسين، حلول الروح القدس، عيد البنديوقسطيونزول النار على الذبيحة، كان شاول اشارة إلى أن الله قد قبلها، كما حدث مع ذبيحة ايليا النبى التى أخزى بها أنبياء البعل وأنبياء السوارى. يقول الكتاب في ذلك: " فنزلت نار الرب، وأكلت المحرقة والحجرة" (1مل18: 38).

ونلاحظ أن النار كانت لا تفارق بيت الله اطلاقاً.

كانت النار دائمة على مذبح المحرقة، اشارة إلى قبول الله للذبائح " النار على المذبح تتقد عليه. لا تطفأ عليها الكاهن حطباً كل صباح. ويوقد عليها شحم ذبائح السلامة. نار دائمة تتقد على المذبح. لا تطفأ" (لا6: 12، 13).



وفي المجمرة ترمز النار إلى اللاهوت، والفحم إلى الناسوت. ولعل الجمرة التى أخذتها أحد السارافيم من على المذبح (اش6: 6، 7). وطهر بها شفتى اشعياء تحمل نفس الرمز



وكانت النار أيضاً في السراج.

هذه السرج كانت تملأ الزيتون النقي للضوء (خر27: 20) " يرتهبها هرون وبنوه من المساء إلى الصباح أمام الرب فريضة دهرية في أجيالهم" (خر27: 21). وهنا نجد الرمزين متحدين معاً: الزيت والنار، أمام الرب فريضة دهرية.



وفي الكنيسة حالياً الشموع إلى جوار السرج.

وفي الشموع أيضاً نجد الأمرين معاً: الزيت والنار. وكذلك القناديل: زيت ونار . ونفس هذا الأمر نكرره في الاحتفال بليلة أبو غلمسيس. سبعة قناديل، زيت ونار ...
 لو دخل الناس إلى عمق الطقس، لاستطاعوا أن يروا الحكمة فيه، والروح الذي وضع به.



ونفس القنديل، الزيت والنار، نجده في سر مسحة المرضى، الذي يعمل فيه الروح القدس.

تري ما هو الدروس الروحية واللاهوتية التى تأخذها باستمرار من الزيت والنار، سواء في الشموع أو في السراج أو في القناديل، في طقس الكنيسة المقدس؟

ليتنا ندخل هذه المعنى إلى عقول أولادنا من سن طفولتهم، حتى لا يكتفوا بالشكل دون الجوهر، في كل ما يرونه في الكنيسة.



كلمة سرج هي جمع سراج. والمزمور يقول:

" سراج لرجلي كلامك ونور لسبيلى" (مز9: 1).

فهل نتذكر هذا أثناء قراءة أو سماع الكتاب المقدس... فالكتاب هو ما كتبه رجال الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس (2بط 1: 21)
والروح القدس الناطق في الأنبياء. لذلك نتذكر السراج والنور وما في السراج من زيت ونار، وكل ما في ذلك من رموز الروح القدس. ويدعونا الرسول أن نكون " حارين في الروح" (رو12: 11)، ليذكرنا بنار الروح القدس في القلب [ أنظر فصل: الروح الناري ].



5-الريح من رموز الروح القدس



في الواقع أن الكلمة اليونانية " ابنفما " تعنى الريح والروح في نفس الوقت...


 ريح، هواءفنقول: " الريح تهب حيث تشاء " أو " الروح يهب حيث يشاء" (يو3: 8).



ومع ذلك نرى حلول الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين، قيل في مقدمته " وصار بغتة من السماء من السماء صوت كما من ريح عاصفة، وملأ كل البيت... وظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كأنها من نار، واستقرت على كل واحد منهم. وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس" (أع2: 2 4).



ومن الأمثلة المواضحة آحياء العظام في سفر حزقيال إذ " قال السيد الرب لهم يا روح من الرياح الأربع، وهب على هؤلاء القتلى فيحيوا.. فدخل فيهم روح" (حز37 : 9، 10). ونلاحظ أن السيد المسيح منح الروح القدس للتلاميذ في سلطان الكهنوت، بأن نفخ في وجوههم وقال " اقبلوا الروح القدس" (يو20: 22). وهذه النفخة هي ريح. وهذا ما نفعله أثناء رسامة الكاهن. ينفخ الأسقف في فمه ويقول له اقبل الروح القدس.. وهو يردد ما قيل في المزمور " فتحت فمي واقتبلت لي روحاً" (مز119). ​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2010)

*كيف حلَّ الروح القدس؟



1 حل الروح القدس عليهم بهيئة ألسنة من نار. وكان نتيجة ذلك أن "امتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس" (أع2: 4). وصاروا يتكلمون بألسنة كل الشعوب المجتمعة في ذلك اليوم العظيم (حوالى 15 شعباً) متحدثين بعظائم الله (أع2: 9 11). وألقى بطرس كلمة، كانت نتيجتها أن نخس السامعون في قلوبهم، وقبلوا الكلام بفرح، واعتمد في ذلك اليوم ثلاثة الآف نفس (أع2: 37، 41).

، يوم الخمسون، عيد البنديوكاستي ولكنهم فيما بعد كانوا يمنحون الروح القدس بوضع اليد. كما حدث لأهل السامرة، أذ يقول الكتاب إن الرسل أرسلوا إليهم بطرس ويوحنا " اللذين لما نزلا ، صليا لأجلهم لكى يقبلوا الروح القدس " " حينئذ وضعا الأيادى عليهم، فقبلوا الروح القدس" (أع8: 15، 17). وكما حدث أيضاً لأهل أفسس، إذ يقول سفر أعمال الرسل "فلما وضع بولس يديه عليهم، حل الروح القدس عليهم، فطفقوا يتكلمون بألسنة ويتنبأون" (أع19: 6).

3 ثم صار منح الروح القدس بالمسحة المقدسة.

ولذلك لم تكن هناك فرصة لوضعه أيدى الرسل، بعد أنتشار المسيحية في بلاد عديدة . لذلك استخدمت المسحة التى هي حالياً الميرون المقدس. وقد أشار القديس يوحنا الرسول إلى هذه المسحه فقال " وأما أنتم فلكم مسحة من القدوس..." (1يو12: 20) وأيضاً " وأما أنتم فالمسحة التى أخذتموها منه ثابته فيكم..." (1يو2: 27) [ أنظر أيضاً 2كو1: 31 ].

4- أما الكهنوت فقد أخذه الرسل بالنفخة المقدسة.

إذ أن السيد المسيح نفخ في وجوههم "وقال لهم: اقبلوا الروح القدس. من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له. ومن أمسكتمم خطاياه أمسكت" (يو20: 22، 23). فالروح القدس الذى فيهم كان يغفر الخطايا أو ممسكها. عن طريقهم. على أن الرسل كانوا فيما بعد يمنحون الروح القدس في سر الكهنوت بوضع اليد. ونذكر في ذلك قول القديس بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس اسقف أفسس " أذكرك أن تضرم أيضاً موهبة الله التى فيك بوضع يدي" (2تى1: 6). وقال له عن رسامته للآخرين " لا تضع يدك على أحد بالعجلة. ولا تشترك في خطايا الآخرين" (1تى5: 22). وهكذا نرى في إرسالية وشاول إنهم "صاموا حينئذ وصلوا. ووضعوا عليهما الأيادى. فهذان إذ أرسلا من الروح القدس انحدرا إلى سلوكية.." (أع13: 3، 4). فبوضع الأيدي أرسلاً من الروح القدس. وفي سيامة الشمامسة السبعة نفس الوضع "أقاموها أمام الرسل. فصلوا ووضعوا عليهم الأيادي" (أع6: 6).

+ وهكذا نرى أن وضع اليد كان مصحوباً بصلوات معينة، هي حالياً طقس السيامة.

كما نرى أن الروح القدس قد حل على التلاميذ من الله مباشرة، إذ ليس هناك من هو أعلى منهم يمنحهم إياه. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). ولكن بعد أن صار الرسل "وكلاء سرائر الله" (1كو4: 1)..


صار وكلاء الله هؤلاء هم الذين يمنحون الروح القدس.

بوضع أيديهم وصلواتهم، كما في إقامة الأساقفة والقسوس والشمامسة، أو بوضع اليد أولاً ثم استخدام المسحة، كما في منح الروح لعامة المؤمنين. وبهذا صار الروح الذى فيهم، ينتقل منهم إلى غيرهم بالطريقة التى ذكرناها...




حالياً نحن نمارس سر الميرون المقدس أو سر المسحة المقدسة بعد العماد.

وفي طقس هذا السر نرشم الطفل بالميرون في مواضع كثيرة من جسده، وأيضاً نضع اليد على رأسه وننفخ في وجهه ونقول له "اقبل الروح القدس..." وبالنسبة إلى السيدات الكبار أن يضع الأسقف يده على المرأة بالصلوات لتقبل الروح القدس. ويرشم الأجزاء الظاهرة من جسدها...



وكان الروح هو الذى يتكلم على أفواه الخدام:

وفي ذلك قال السيد المسيح للتلاميذ حينما أرسلهم ".. لستم أنتم المتكلمين، بل روح أبيكم الذى يتكلم فيكم" (مت10: 20). وقال القديس بطرس الرسول " لم تأت نبوءة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" ( 2بط1: 21). لذلك نقول في الإيمان عن الروح القدس: " الناطق في الأنبياء ". وقيل عن الرسل في يوم الخمسين " وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى، كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا" (أع2: 4). وقد تنبأ أغابيوس عن بولس الرسول بدأهل بقوله " هذا يقوله الروح القدس.." (أع21: 11). وقال القديس بولس الرسول " لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله، التى نتكلم بها أيضاً، لا بأقوال تعلمها حكمة إنسانية، بل بما يعمله الروح القدس" (1كو2: 12، 13).


يتبع
​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 مايو 2010)

موضوع طيب وشرح وافي 
شكرااا لكـــــ​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع طيب وشرح وافي
> شكرااا لكـــــ​


منتهى الشكر


للمرور الرائع


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2010)

*

موضوع رائع جداااا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*


----------



## النهيسى (14 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> ...


منتهى الشكر اخى *كليمو *


للمرور الرائع


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (14 مايو 2010)

يارب سلام
رائع
جميل جدا
موضوع متكامل
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------

